# [email protected] 2C quad XPG



## Hill (May 6, 2010)

The newest mod to join my [email protected] collection. Several users (tx101 and ma_sha) have done [email protected] C triple XPG builds, so following suit, I wanted a similar build but running a quad XPG R5 light engine. The reflector/optic choices for best throw are limited. LXP RS seems to be the best, but four will not fit into a stock [email protected] head. I tried dremelling the inside of one head to squeeze them in. The end result look like sh*t , and worse of all, they still did not fit. Instead, I removed the optics and used them without the holders. Focus is not perfect, but pretty good. I’m working on custom holders to raise the optics ~1 mm higher to get the tightest beam.


2C Quad XPG R5 specs
Peweter [email protected] 2C
Custom heatsink
4x XPG R5 stars wired 2s2p 
2.8A user configurable driver (set to 3-speed)
24g teflon wire
LXP RS optics
Bicycle inner tube grippy  


Running with freshly charged 2 x IMR 26500 cells with Vin ~ 8V, I measured 2800 mA, 800 mA, and 100 mA at the tail. At max output, each emitter gets 1400 mA. Lux reading by ceiling bounce was 180 lux on high compared to 110 lux (6 x XRE Q5) and 210 lux (3 x MC-E). This is the newer version of user Download's driver which functions flawlessly and doesn't suffer from sporadic level switching caused by the self cleaning feature of the [email protected] C switch. The quad XPG R5 is significantly brighter then my 6 x XRE Q5 and has better throw then my 3 x MC-E. Overall, I’m pleased with how it turned out and love how it feels my hand.
 
Enough talking. Onto the pics….








































This is how I bored the body to accept IMR 26500 cells






















Beam shot below on high. 
Fence is ~100 feet away, tree is ~200 feet away.
This torch throws pretty well with a huge hotspot and illuminates a good sized portion of the cemetery considering how far away it is. 
The picture doesn't really do it justice. It's way brighter then it looks, I just have a crappy point and shoot camera.:sigh:






Thanks for looking. Comments always welcome.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice, I did try to fit 4 but couldn't do it. How are the optics being held over the led?
Are they just pressed down by the mag lens?

Now looking at your picture, I wonder if you could cut the holder into a "slice", just enough remains to hold the optics
and shim the led up to the right focus?


----------



## Hill (May 6, 2010)

Optics are seated right on top of the emitters which does keep it from sliding around. Pressure from the lens holds it from the top, except my heatsink is not quite level so two of the optics move just a bit but not enough to be a problem.

I also thought about butchering the lends holders but decided it wasn't worth the effort and would most likely look like crap. I think someone here with a lathe could shave off enough metal to allow them to squeeze in, but there wouldn't be much material left for the threads. Sometime ago, a CPF user made delrin centering rings for the McR + Cree XRE combination. I think a holder like that which has a contoured interior that could mate with the LXP optic would do nicely. Again, it would require some precision machining which I (and I think you too) don't have the capacity to do.


----------



## tx101 (May 6, 2010)

Very nice build :twothumbs

Especially the driver holder, was that something you made on a lathe ?

When I first started building multi emitter Mag mods, I posted a question
about how many McR19 reflectors would fit in a Mag head. Another 
member Al Combs posted a link to his thread which had a formula to calculate
how many circles would fit into another larger circle. The Mag head has an ID
of 48.1mm so if you want to fit 4 reflectors or optics into a Mag head
they must be less than 19.9mm (my Math is sorely lacking, please correct
if wrong  )

Here is the thread

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/214111





===========================================

I have been planning a very similar build using a 32mm 4 x XPG board
and 8 degree optics. Im just waiting for the heatsink to be machined by
another member


----------



## Hill (May 6, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Very nice build :twothumbs
> 
> Especially the driver holder, was that something you made on a lathe ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words!

I've used Al's formula many times and found it to be very helpful when figuring battery/reflector configurations. The LXP RS holders measure 21mm, so a 4x combo would require 50.7mm - just a hair too big for the head.

The driver holder is a PVC pipe sanded down on the inside to allow the driver to fit snugly in. The upper half is a delrin washer. Holes were cut to allow passage of wires.


----------



## tx101 (May 7, 2010)

Ingenious .... your driver holder :thumbsup:

I am trying to figure out how to mount/heatsink a Maxflex for my
own build, but your 8 x AMC7135 board and holder looks like a better
option.

Would I be right in assuming that you bored out the Mag C yourself,
with a brake hone ?
I have a number of various different lengths of 26xxx cells that I am thinking 
of using for my own build but I have yet to try boring out the Mag body
to fit the cells.
Can you give any tips on this ???


----------



## Mettee (May 7, 2010)

hill, that is a pretty sweet mod. Nice work!


----------



## Hill (May 10, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Ingenious .... your driver holder :thumbsup:
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to mount/heatsink a Maxflex for my
> own build, but your 8 x AMC7135 board and holder looks like a better
> ...



Sure, boring the magC for IMR 26500 fitment is not difficult. Only a small amount of material needs to be removed. I'll get a picture tonight and post tomorrow. I used a cordless drill with a drum sanding attachment and drill bit extender (purchased from Sears) to reach deeper into the body. It takes some patience, but only ~ 15-20 min to remove enough to allow passage of the 26500 cells. I've done several of these with no issues.

The driver is from user Download who gave me the tip of how to wire it. It can only handle 6V max, but wiring 2s2p allows the emitters to split the voltage so the driver does not burn out. Don't ask me how to explain that more, but somehow it works beautifully. I've used maxflex on another build with great success (before I cook it as well). You might want to check Maxflex specs for minimum Vin for a giving number of emitters. I think the input V has to be within 2V of the LED Vin, so maxflex does not get too hot. The great thing about Download's 2.8A driver solution for my mod is that no heatsinking is required.

Good luck.


----------



## Hill (May 10, 2010)

Mettee said:


> hill, that is a pretty sweet mod. Nice work!


:thanks:


----------



## ^Gurthang (May 10, 2010)

Hill,

Where did you source the LXP optics? Very nice work BTW...


----------



## Hill (May 10, 2010)

^Gurthang said:


> Hill,
> 
> Where did you source the LXP optics? Very nice work BTW...



Thanks.

LXP RS optics are from Digikey.


----------



## tx101 (May 10, 2010)

Cool .... thanks for the boring tips 

Next question 

I read your posts in the "Reflectors for XPG" thread and the Ledil Regina
reflectors look ideal for a quad build. What happen to them, I cant find
any suppliers who have them. Have Ledil not released them yet ?

BTW ... I have ordered some Tina optics to try out, then when or if
I find Regina reflectors, use those instead


----------



## Hill (May 10, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Cool .... thanks for the boring tips
> 
> Next question
> 
> ...



I have been trying to locate those regina reflectors too. I called Ledil directly, who referred me to several US suppliers. I tried contacting them and came up empty. I would really like to try them too, but the supply seems very limited at this time. I think they have about the same beam angle as the LXP RS optics, but if I remember correctly, they were slightly narrow in diameter so 4 would fit without modification into a mag head. For now, it will have to be the LXP RS.

I had also ordered another set of optics - Tina xp I think. They were much smaller and I probably could have fit 5 into the mag. Beam was much more diffuse, so I didn't bother with them.


----------



## ergotelis (May 10, 2010)

Guys i was searching for regina reflectors too, but in vain. I now ordered some c2h dereelight op xpg reflectors, directly from the company.Waiting for them to arrive, i am planning to use 4 in a mod mag.


----------



## Hill (May 11, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Guys i was searching for regina reflectors too, but in vain. I now ordered some c2h dereelight op xpg reflectors, directly from the company.Waiting for them to arrive, i am planning to use 4 in a mod mag.



Please keep us posted when they come in. What is the diameter of those and how much are they? Perhaps we could do a group buy?

EDIT: Just looked at the size of those reflectors. They may be too big to fit four in mag head.


----------



## Hill (May 11, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Ingenious .... your driver holder :thumbsup:
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to mount/heatsink a Maxflex for my
> own build, but your 8 x AMC7135 board and holder looks like a better
> ...



As promised, I've updated post #1 with pictures of my high tech boring setup :naughty:

Also included another shot of my custom LE

Hill


----------



## tx101 (May 11, 2010)

Top man, Hill :twothumbs

All I need to do now is wait for my order to ship from Cutter
and I'll start "cloning" your build


----------



## ergotelis (May 11, 2010)

Hill said:


> Please keep us posted when they come in. What is the diameter of those and how much are they? Perhaps we could do a group buy?
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the size of those reflectors. They may be too big to fit four in mag head.



Hi, the dimensions are exactly 19,5(can make though about 1mm less for sure by trimming the spiral) and height 14mm. I have one in home, for xr-e though, but the dimensions are the same.

I want to ask something about that project, where did you find the heatsink?Thanks!!


----------



## tx101 (May 11, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Hi, the dimensions are exactly *19,5*(can make though about 1mm less for sure by trimming the spiral) and height 14mm. I have one in home, for xr-e though, but the dimensions are the same.
> 
> I want to ask something about that project, where did you find the heatsink?Thanks!!




As long as each reflector is less than 19.9mm, 4 of those Dereelight 
reflectors will fit a Mag head without modding


----------



## ergotelis (May 11, 2010)

Yes, this is what i am thinking too, i took some measurements and concluded the same, though i guess most of you guys already know that due to your experience with previous mods. 

Just help me where can i find a heatsink to use for the mod, thanks again!


----------



## tx101 (May 11, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Yes, this is what i am thinking too, i took some measurements and concluded the same, though i guess most of you guys already know that due to your experience with previous mods.
> 
> Just help me where can i find a heatsink to use for the mod, thanks again!



I have send you a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Hill (May 12, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Top man, Hill :twothumbs
> 
> All I need to do now is wait for my order to ship from Cutter
> and I'll start "cloning" your build



Just an FYI, I purchased my XPG's from LED supply. They are in the states so shipping for me was really fast. Only thing is binning is a crap shoot. I think mine have a tint of green. Not horrible, but I would have preferred either white or neutral tint.


----------



## Hill (May 12, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Hi, the dimensions are exactly 19,5(can make though about 1mm less for sure by trimming the spiral) and height 14mm. I have one in home, for xr-e though, but the dimensions are the same.
> 
> I want to ask something about that project, where did you find the heatsink?Thanks!!



Ah yes, those mysterious customized heatsinks. When I started modding, I bought mag heatsinks from several CPF users. They were all well machined and worked perfectly. However, in trying to keep my modding costs down (and challenge myself), I hand cut, glue, and grind custom heatsinks from stock aluminum rod. Short sections can be purchased a la carte from several online vendors (Online metals, Speedy metals, etc). It takes a lot more time, but also allows me to maximize my heatsink mass. The XPG heatsink above was nearly the same mass as the MagC head itself. It was assembled from two different diameter Al rods using a combination of thermal epoxy and JB weld. Wire holes were drilled with a cordless hand drill. The end result is never "perfect", but certainly functional and very satisfying :thumbsup:.


----------



## ergotelis (May 12, 2010)

Hill said:


> It was assembled from two different diameter Al rods using a combination of thermal epoxy and JB weld. Wire holes were drilled with a cordless hand drill. The end result is never "perfect", but certainly functional and very satisfying :thumbsup:.



Sometimes the result is not such important, like the will and idea to do something yourself. You are almost all the way done. Your next build will be almost perfect!  Cheers!


----------



## Hill (May 12, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Your next build will be almost perfect!  Cheers!



Always striving for the best!


----------



## tx101 (May 30, 2010)

Here is my ghetto version of your driver holder









Yup, thats right, I used part of the original Mag bulb holder 
It is not a perfect fit, I had to file down some material from
the ID of the bulb holder so that the board could sit securely
that plus some epoxy.

BTW, the Download 20mm self centering reflectors work really
well. Nice blend of hotspot and spill ..... you should get some :naughty:


----------



## Hill (May 30, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Here is my ghetto version of your driver holder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, nice work!! But where's the rest of the build! I would love to see a beam shot with his reflectors. I wonder what the beam angle is compared to the Regina, which was +/- 5 IIRC. I may have to get a few. I'm not happy with the positioning of my optics. One issue is the heatsink is not quite level, which is a problem when the bezel is screwed down.

Looking forward to the rest of it!


----------



## tx101 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll try to get some beamshots done over the weekend


----------



## Hill (Jun 2, 2010)

Ordered those XPG reflectors from Download. Can't wait to get them in.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 2, 2010)

Bram will have regina reflectors this week in stock...Just pm him or email .
I ordered 5 waiting to build my own mag: 
1,5D host, 4x14670, buck convertor which needs 0,3V more than the batteries to regulate at 1amp, so i guess i will be fine due to very low vf of xp-g.


----------



## Hill (Jun 2, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Bram will have regina reflectors this week in stock...Just pm him or email .
> I ordered 5 waiting to build my own mag:
> 1,5D host, 4x14670, buck convertor which needs 0,3V more than the batteries to regulate at 1amp, so i guess i will be fine due to very low vf of xp-g.



Thanks, I saw them @ CPFM. Those are different than Download's version here which are metal and include centering rings. Would be interesting to compare the beam from each reflector...

Good luck with you mod. BTW, which converter are you using? You'll probably want multi level output as I found the light to get hot running 4 x XPG @ 1.4A each.


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 2, 2010)

I will use an ax2002 drivers, a cheap buck converter from Dx. If it doesn't work, i will use a good one from taskled!
I agree with the fact that 1,4amp is too high, one amp is ok i think, i will try to do the best in heatsinking.


----------



## Hill (Jun 2, 2010)

You can also try Downloads 2.8A 3 speed driver I used above. Not expensive and very dependable in my hands delivering the expected current. Plus Charles is just a great guy to buy from and very helpful.

The Taskled lineup is also great. I have used many of George's drivers in the past. All are topnotch, reliable, and George is also extremely helpful - not something you get with DX/KD products. However, many of his require the momentary switch modification which is fine with a magD switch, but somewhat less reliable with the magC switch (because of the switch mechanics, NOT the driver itself).


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a MagD host, so i will be ok if i use a taskled driver!But first i have to test this driver i have to see how it goes. Even Charles sells them, though they are multimode.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hill said:


> The Taskled lineup is also great. I have used many of George's drivers in the past. All are topnotch, reliable, and George is also extremely helpful - not something you get with DX/KD products. However, many of his require the _*momentary switch modification which is fine with a magD switch, but somewhat less reliable with the magC switch*_ (because of the switch mechanics, NOT the driver itself).




Have you tried the Mag C switch mod posted by member Don Shock ?

I have used that with my Quad XPG and also with a Tri-Flupic and a MaxFlex.

You can find it _here_

Although, I had to remove more plastic than shown in the photo in the link

I believe another member posted than he eliminated the problem by
just stretching the spring a bit 
I have not tried that particular method 


BTW, I pulled the trigger on the Regina reflectors as well 
Looks like Im going to be building a second Quad XPG 
And before you ask, yes I will post some beamshots


----------



## Hill (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I did see those mods to reduce the apparent "bumping" of the magC switch. Since Charles's new drivers do not suffer from the occasional level jumping, I did not have to do any further mods.

Yes, these quad XPG's are really nice. I just got 5 neutral white XPG's from Digikey. Only bare emitters, so I need to reflow onto 8mm boards from SS. Boy these are hard to work with, but I did manage to do one so far. Compared next to the white ones I got from LED Supply, I like them much better (no green tint). Right now I'm building a mag1C neutral white XPG driven @ 1.4A with several different deep reflectors. I want maximum throw from this guy :devil:. That leaves me with 4 XPG's - maybe another quad!


----------



## Hill (Jun 2, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Hi, the dimensions are exactly 19,5(can make though about 1mm less for sure by trimming the spiral) and height 14mm. I have one in home, for xr-e though, but the dimensions are the same.
> 
> I want to ask something about that project, where did you find the heatsink?Thanks!!



Did you ever get these reflectors?


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hill said:


> Did you ever get these reflectors?



Hi Hill, i got them, they produce a very nice big hotspot with lots of sidespill, but i think i would like something with more throw. So, i ordered the regina reflectors. 
The beam profile of the c2h xpg reflector is exactly the same like quark minis' reflectors,maybe the hotspot is even a bit larger.
The C2h xpg reflector is even better with cree xp-e. Maybe one of the best beam profiles i have seen. Nice tighter hotspot and excellent transition from spot to spill. I am planning to use them with xp-e leds in various projects.


----------



## Hill (Jun 3, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> Hi Hill, i got them, they produce a very nice big hotspot with lots of sidespill, but i think i would like something with more throw. So, i ordered the regina reflectors.
> The beam profile of the c2h xpg reflector is exactly the same like quark minis' reflectors,maybe the hotspot is even a bit larger.
> The C2h xpg reflector is even better with cree xp-e. Maybe one of the best beam profiles i have seen. Nice tighter hotspot and excellent transition from spot to spill. I am planning to use them with xp-e leds in various projects.



I think many of us are in search of the best XP-G reflector/optic to give maximum throw in a multi-Led setup. Txt101 just built a quad XP-G using Download's reflectors. Those are aluminum and come with centering rings. I just ordered them and plan to swap out my optics for those since I was having problems getting the optics to seat properly without the holders. It would be interesting to do a side by side comparison of the Regina vs Download's XPG reflectors.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Quad XPG using Downloads reflectors and a Triple XPG using LXP optics
Would that be a fair comparison ???

The Quad is running at 1.4A while the Triple is running at 800mA or direct drive
in burst mode

In addition the tint of the triple is green while the quad is white


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 3, 2010)

you are right hill, when i will have the regina reflectors i will post side by side beamshots with mcr20,regina,derelight xpg and anything else interesting if i have.


----------



## Hill (Jun 7, 2010)

ergotelis said:


> you are right hill, when i will have the regina reflectors i will post side by side beamshots with mcr20,regina,derelight xpg and anything else interesting if i have.



That would be very helpful indeed. There is also a thread discussing best XPG reflectors/optics here. Maybe you could post your results there as it seems to fit well with that thread and put a link in this thread, or vice versa.



tx101 said:


> I have a Quad XPG using Downloads reflectors and a Triple XPG using LXP optics
> Would that be a fair comparison ???



Probably not this best since they are not equivalent in output, but would still be worth it to at least get an idea of throw between the two.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have some Regina reflectors on the way as well, hopefully
I'll get them sometime this week.
Then we can get some proper comparsion beamshots done


----------



## Hill (Jun 7, 2010)

tx101 said:


> I have some Regina reflectors on the way as well, hopefully
> I'll get them sometime this week.
> Then we can get some proper comparsion beamshots done



Now you're talking! Finally a fair head-to-head! My reflectors from Charles are on the way (hopefully in my mailbox at home).


----------



## Crux (Aug 23, 2010)

Any comparison beam shots yet?


----------



## Hill (Aug 23, 2010)

haven't heard - maybe txt101 could chime in?

BTW, I've since modified this light again, swapping the LXP optics for Download's XPG reflectors.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 23, 2010)

I heard my name being called ? 

Excuse me for totally forgetting about this 

I quickly took some beamshots on a whitewall with my "point and click"
camera







Download's 20mm OP reflectors









Ledil Regina reflectors



Both lights see 1.4A for each emitter

The Download light has XPG R5 "WH" emitters while the Regina light has
XPG R5 1C emitters supplied by Cutter

I am not going to comment on which is brighter since the two lights
use different emitters

To my eyes, the Regina reflectors produce a tighter and marginally more
defined hotspot, whereas the Download reflectors produce a more
smoother beam with a bigger hotspot.

To be honest there is not much to pick between the two when it comes 
to beam quality. I would be really splitting hairs to say which one is better
than the other in terms of the beam produced by both reflectors

If we put aside beam quality something that should be considered is ease
of installation. Download's reflectors center perfectly just by the pressure 
of the bezel/lens tightening down onto the reflectors but because these 
reflectors are metal, there is a chance that they cause a short if the bezel
is tighten down too much. 
The Regina reflector are made from plastic so no worries about shorts.
They do not center as nicely as the Download ones and also require
"fitting" so that the legs of the reflectors sit in the holes on the MCPB.

I know that I said that I was not going to comment on which light is 
brighter ...... but from what I understand, a smooth reflector will have 
less optical losses therefore it should be brighter (please correct me if Im
wrong) The Regina is a smooth reflector


----------



## tx101 (Aug 23, 2010)

A couple of more beamshots







Quad XRE R2 @ 1000mA per emitter with McR19XR reflectors









Download on the left
Regina on the right


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 23, 2010)

How are these reflectors compares to your other <Mag with triple LXP optics?

I sold my Triple LXP a while ago, I still remember the snow white beam when paired up with the Kai domain XPG R5, never seen anything quite like it,
when I put the same XPG R5 in OP reflector, it's not as snow white.


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am curious if it is possible to do 4 xpg r5 in a square sitting directly next to each other? You could then use a single large reflector for the light.


----------



## Hill (Aug 24, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> I am curious if it is possible to do 4 xpg r5 in a square sitting directly next to each other? You could then use a single large reflector for the light.



That type of setup would produce mostly flood since the emitters would be relatively far apart. One would need a huge reflector to produce any amount of reasonable throw. Better to use an MC-E or P7 if you want a quad emitter.


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hill said:


> That type of setup would produce mostly flood since the emitters would be relatively far apart. One would need a huge reflector to produce any amount of reasonable throw. Better to use an MC-E or P7 if you want a quad emitter.



Far apart? They would all be as close as they possibly could be to one another. It doesn't seem like it would be any different than a MC-E or P7 just with 4 leds all in the same area taking its place. The R5 emitters have longer throw normally anyways, so it seems like if you could place the reflector correctly it would be an awesome setup. You would have tons or brightness, flood, and throw.


----------



## Hill (Aug 24, 2010)

rekd0514 said:


> Far apart? They would all be as close as they possibly could be to one another. It doesn't seem like it would be any different than a MC-E or P7 just with 4 leds all in the same area taking its place. The R5 emitters have longer throw normally anyways, so it seems like if you could place the reflector correctly it would be an awesome setup. You would have tons or brightness, flood, and throw.



I understand they would be as close as possible, but even then, the emitters are much further apart than an MC-E or P7 quad based die. See here for size comparison of XPG "Linger" special, MC-E and P7. True, a quad XPG setup with emitters close together would produce more output than either MCE or P7, but the beam would likely be flood.


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 24, 2010)

I see what you mean now. Cree should combine 4 R5 like a P7 is and call it an R8. 

I guess we won't know what the quad R5 beam could truly look like unless someone tried it.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 24, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> How are these reflectors compares to your other <Mag with triple LXP optics?
> 
> I sold my Triple LXP a while ago, I still remember the snow white beam when paired up with the Kai domain XPG R5, never seen anything quite like it,
> when I put the same XPG R5 in OP reflector, it's not as snow white.




Maybe Hill can comment on whether using the LXP or the Download reflector
makes any difference to the tint of the beam that our eyes see

What I can say, is that the overall size of the beam from the LXP is half
the size of either reflectors.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 24, 2010)

tx101 said:


> Maybe Hill can comment on whether using the LXP or the Download reflector
> makes any difference to the tint of the beam that our eyes see
> 
> What I can say, is that the overall size of the beam from the LXP is half
> the size of either reflectors.



Thanks. I still have one LXP & thing about putting into an EDC,
so the LXP still has the tightest spot then, given the same lumen, 
thus translate into more throw than the reflectors?

thanks


----------



## tx101 (Aug 25, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Thanks. I still have one LXP & thing about putting into an EDC,
> so the LXP still has the tightest spot then, given the same lumen,
> thus translate into more throw than the reflectors?
> 
> thanks





Only one way to find out ..... build it :twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ive been busy again 

Just finished building this one 






quad XPG R5 32mm board wired in series

purchased from here

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265294



The emitters are powered by a Maxflex 3 I found in my spares box

The heatsink was machined by member TallHairyDave (cheers mate)


And before you all ask, here is a beamshot taken about 1 foot away from 
a white wall






The emitters sit behind 8 degree optics which give an even smoother
beam than the LXPs or Download reflectors. It is what I would describe
as a very floody beam.
BTW these 1D tints are a very nice cool white with no hint blue or green


----------



## Hill (Aug 25, 2010)

So, how many of 4 XPG mods do you have now? Three? Four? They put out a great deal of lumens for a C-sized packaged.

I like the optics you used. Those LXPs were a pain to get straight while screwing down the bezel. Even the reflectors with centering rings wobbled a bit until the lens was pressing firmly against them.

How about a peak under the hood of that light? Or is it too much trouble to disassemble?

Thanks for sharing! Another great txt101 build!


----------



## simplec6 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cool build, I will be attempting a similar build soon with XML's. 

Would you mind sharing what that tool you are using on your DeWalt drill to bore the body is and where to buy/make?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Hill.

I like that heat sink, it looks nice and beefy. I love a good chunk of metal in a light head. 

A customer asked me for a similar 4 xpg at one time, and I came up with another solution. I can PM or post a picture if you like.


----------



## Hill (Jul 5, 2011)

simplec6 said:


> Very cool build, I will be attempting a similar build soon with XML's.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what that tool you are using on your DeWalt drill to bore the body is and where to buy/make?



Sure, I got the sander part from Sears - it's called a drum sander. The other part is an extension that allows the drum sander to reach further into the C-tube.




vestureofblood said:


> A customer asked me for a similar 4 xpg at one time, and I came up with another solution. I can PM or post a picture if you like.



Sure, post a picture in this thread if you like. I would be interested in seeing it. Thanks!


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 5, 2011)

The host is one the customer sent, its coated with rhino lining.





I used a smaller optic (32mm I think) and then cut the mag reflector down to sit on it. It just so happens there is a line on the back of the mag reflector that sits exactly where it needs to be cut. The outer edge of the optic is recessed slightly so the fit is snug.


----------



## tx101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting build ..... what is the beam like ? (beamshots please  )
I have found that even with "narrow" optics the resulting beam tends to be floody
With the addition of the reflector does it improve throw ?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 5, 2011)

If I remeber correctly this one had a very wide beam, but that is not to say it was short on throw. I'd say it looked more floody but the reason for that is because the beam was like 30 yards wide. I think that it threw around 60 yards of bright usable light, and could cast a glimmer on things much farther away.

I'll try to contact its owner and see if he has any good beam shots.


EDIT: To answer your other question, yes I do think the addition of the reflector helped to culminate the beam slightly.


----------



## Hill (Jul 5, 2011)

simplec6 said:


> Very cool build, I will be attempting a similar build soon with XML's.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what that tool you are using on your DeWalt drill to bore the body is and where to buy/make?


 


vestureofblood said:


> The host is one the customer sent, its coated with rhino lining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very unique looking reflector/optic hybrid setup, especially with that rhino coating. Me like :thumbsup:!

Any pics of the heatsink you were speaking of in the thread above?


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 6, 2011)

Hill said:


> Very unique looking reflector/optic hybrid setup, especially with that rhino coating. Me like :thumbsup:!
> 
> Any pics of the heatsink you were speaking of in the thread above?



Thanks. 

The heat sink I was speaking of in my first post was yours man... 

I dont have a picture of the sink that went into my quad. It was basically a chunk of copper about 1" tall that fit into the neck of the light. The emitters all fit on that without going out into the head. Then I just snugged down the head where it needed to be with some epoxy.


----------



## Hill (Jul 6, 2011)

vestureofblood said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The heat sink I was speaking of in my first post was yours man...
> .


 
oh, right. .

Apparently didn't read that very clearly.


----------

